# HELP MEEE!!!! Please :(



## wejgilbert (Jun 10, 2014)

Right, so I have a Xpres Clam press 38x38cm.
It's only a few years old with around 1500 presses to it's name. 

I have an important order I need to fullfill and my heat press won't turn on. It turns on so the green light is working but the displays are not. 

Before doing this it started to cut out and cut back in again. 

I took the back off and the wires I can get to seem ok. 

Help me pleasee


----------



## custom23 (Jan 23, 2015)

Research the manufacturers website for trouble shooting information and check specifically to see if the unit has any fuses a bad fuses is the easiest thing to fix.


----------

